

Interview with Brad Sprengler, author of the latest Linux 0day exploit - palsecam
http://www.linuxfr.org/comments/1052695.html#1052695

======
palsecam
The interview was originally posted in french only on linuxfr.org (Linux-
related site in French), but the interviewer was nice enough to post the
original english version.

The exploit in question is called "Cheddar Bay" and had been discussed on HN
here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=709869>.

------
andrew_n
The title is misleading: there will definitely be more linux exploits.

~~~
palsecam
fixed, thanks (the title was originally: "Interview with Brad Sprengler,
author of the _last_ Linux 0day exploit"). Sorry for my poor english skills.

